# Mealworm Beetles..........can you buy them??



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

hi all,

i was just wondering if you can buy mealworm beetles from reptile shops?? my lizards love them and i have to buy a box of meal worms and wait for them to turn to beetle before i have some.

thanks Jord


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lizard Loft said:


> hi all,
> 
> i was just wondering if you can buy mealworm beetles from reptile shops?? my lizards love them and i have to buy a box of meal worms and wait for them to turn to beetle before i have some.
> 
> thanks Jord



never seen any for sale , might just need to stock up in advance so you always have a supply



edited to say : might want to use them as a treat though . not quite sure there nutritional value


----------



## reptile_dude (May 31, 2008)

If you keep your mealworms warm [heat mat] they'll turn into beetles 
much quiker


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

hmmmmm does keeping them warm really work im currently trying to establish a breeding colony (just for fun i dont really need that many) and ive been waiting ages for beeltes to hatch / worms to become aliens


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

spend_day said:


> hmmmmm does keeping them warm really work im currently trying to establish a breeding colony (just for fun i dont really need that many) and ive been waiting ages for beeltes to hatch / worms to become aliens



if you think that takes long , wait till the beetles die and you are waiting on tiny tiny mealworms grow


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

negri21 said:


> never seen any for sale , might just need to stock up in advance so you always have a supply
> 
> 
> 
> edited to say : might want to use them as a treat though . not quite sure there nutritional value


wouldn't they be similar to mealworms?? and their armor is more digestable, if i gut loaded them 1st id imagine they'd be alryt as a staple.



spend_day said:


> hmmmmm does keeping them warm really work im currently trying to establish a breeding colony (just for fun i dont really need that many) and ive been waiting ages for beeltes to hatch / worms to become aliens


Mine take aroun 2weeks to go from mealworms to beetles, some take longer then others.


----------

